# Fusion endgültig gescheitert



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2012)

*Fusion endgültig gescheitert*​Nach unseren Informanten von beiden Seiten und einer vorliegenden Mail ist nun die Fusion wohl endgültig Geschichte.

Gestern tagten wohl beide Verbandsaussschüsse in München gemeinsam in einem Hotel.

Übereinstimmend wurde festgestellt, dass die Mehrheiten in den jeweiligen Bundesverbänden dafür sind, beide Bundesverbände weiter bestehen zu lassen.

Zu unterschiedlich seien sowohl die Strukturen in den Landesverbänden wie auch die Grundlinien.

Der VDSF will mehrheitlich wie bisher weiter darauf bestehen, dass Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb sinnvoll sei. Dazu sollen auch Zugangsvoraussetzungen verschärft werden und jedes Verbandsmitglied zusätzlich zur Prüfung in den Ländern eine strengere des Verbandes bestehen, um Vereinsmitglied in einem VDSF-Verein werden zu können.

Der DAV besteht darauf, weiterhin Wertungsangeln und Qualifikationsfischen durchführen zu können und will bundesweit soweit als möglich die Zugangsvorausetzungen zum Angeln lockern und für rechtssicheres zurücksetzen eintreten.

Diese Unterschiede liesen sich auch in vielen Diskussionen in beiden Verbänden nicht auflösen, so dass man übereinkam, die Verbände so weiterbestehen zu lassen.

Alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV sollen die Möglichkeit bekommen, frei zu entscheiden, welchem der beiden Bundesverbände sie zukünftig angehören und damit welche Grundlinie sie verfolgen wollen.

So wie zu Anfang der Fusionsgespräche will man dann aber auch wieder eine paritätisch aus beiden Verbänden bestückte Arbeitsgruppe schaffen, welche dann beide Verbände im Bund und in Europa gemeinsam vertreten soll, zumindest in den Punkten, in denen Einigkeit herrscht.

Ebenso soll wohl in dieser Kommission/Arbeitsgruppe jeder Bundesverband "melden", an was er gerade arbeitet, so dass der jeweils  andere Verband Bescheid weiss und sich dazu positionieren kann.

Auf diese Weise soll über die Jahre mehr Vertrauen geschaffen werden in den jeweils anderen Verband und eine Annäherung der Grundlinien.

Damit soll dann mittelfristig eine Fusion wieder möglich werden.

Dieser Wille wurde anscheinend von beiden Seiten nochmals ausdrücklich bestätigt.

In beiden Verbänden würden bei den Hauptversammlungen im November beide Präsidenten und die kompletten Präsidien zurücktreten, um so Platz für einen Neuanfang in den Verbänden zu schaffen.

Die der Initiative Pro DAFV angeschlossenen Verbände (Bayern, Thüringen, Meckpomm und Brandenburg) würden am kommenden Wochenende beraten, ob sie dem zustimmen können oder nach ihren Beschlüssen (Bayern, Thüringen) oder Ankündigungen (Meckpomm, Brandenburg) dann aus den jeweiligen Dachverbänden austreten und zusammen einen neuen Verband gründen wollen oder in den jeweiligen Verbänden verbleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Das ist die beste Neuigkeit des Tages, falls es kein Scherz ist!|laola:


Wenn beide Verbände weiterbestehen, können es sich die LAVs ja auch später nochmal anders überlegen.
Wichtig ist vor Allem, dass der DAV als Gegengewicht bestehen bleibt um diese Auswahlmöglichkeit überhaupt zu haben, also nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb einem Verband ausgeliefert zu sein.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

APRIL??? *räusper*


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> APRIL??? *räusper*



Schnupper, Schnupper....riecht danach


----------



## barschkönig (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Maan ich wollte mich schon freuen  schaut aber nach Aprilscherz aus


----------



## Knispel (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Stimmt, heute morgen stand wieder ein Reh auf der Terasse meines Altersruhesitzes und und flüssterte mir zu : Vorsicht - heute ist 
1. April ....


----------



## Criss81 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Ich gebs zu, ich bin reingefallen.#q


----------



## locotus (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

An jedem anderen Tag des Jahres hätt ich es sofort geglaubt und mein Glas drauf erhoben aber heute ist es wohl nur ein Wunschtraum


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Das wäre der beginn eines Alptraums,die vorhandenen Kräfte noch weiter trennen.(neue verbände ).Alle Gegner sagen dann Danke.



Schöner 1.April hjw.


----------



## siloaffe (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Ich hatte auch schon `n Grinsen auf der Backe.
Aber als ich den ersten Post mit 1. Aprill gelesen hab......
#q#d:r:e|splat::c 

*@Thomas*,..... 

.,...DER WAR GEMEIN|motz:


----------



## elloschka (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

also wenn nicht der 1. april wäre würde ich sagen das ist die beste nachricht seid monaten..:m#q


----------



## kaiszenz (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

ohne worte 
wäre ja auch zu schön


----------



## prinz1 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

schade, schade.
riecht leider nach aprilscherz.
aber das wär für mich ne bomben-nachricht gewesen!
beim lesen war ich echt so was von happy.
aber ich werde den glauben an eine gleichberechtigte fusion nicht aufgeben.

der prinz


----------



## elloschka (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

finde beim dav, noch beim vdsf irgend einen hinweis auf diese nachricht.
APRIL, APRIL!!!!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

falls dieses wirklich kein april scherz gewesen ist, fühle ich wie einige meiner vormeinungen darüber,.. eine sehr gute nachricht seit monaten. das ganze mit der fusion können sie meiner meinung nach ganz sein lassen,. jedoch haben wir hierzu schon genug meinungen geäussert. 
gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Netter Versuch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Ich finds vielsagend.....

Man veröffentlicht die erste Meldung seit langem, bei der Verbände und Funktionäre gut aussehen würden......
Welche die Wünsche der Anglerschaft erfüllen würde.........
Die Intelligenz, Anstand und gegenseitigen Respekt der Verbandsfunktionäre beinhaltet.................


Und es wird sofort als Aprilscherz erkannt......


Das sollte Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären eigentlich zu denken geben.....



Eigentlich...............................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds vielsagend...
> 
> 
> Das sollte Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären eigentlich zu denken geben.....
> ...



Denken ?Machen sie doch,Credo:Fast alles bestens..und den Rest biegt die Fusion hin.Zu unser aller Wohle


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Denken ?Machen sie doch


Mich persönlich beschleicht bei dem ganzen unwürdigen Hickhack alter, sturer Männer um Posten, Pfründe, Macht und Kohle schon immer pure Verzweiflung, wenn ich überlege, wie ich die Worte "Verbandsfunktionär" und "denken" unfallfrei im gleichen Satz unterbringen soll........


----------



## Franky (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Schade, dass Du dieses Posting nicht heute losgelassen hast.....


----------



## gründler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Franky schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du dieses Posting nicht heute losgelassen hast.....


 
Einen tag nach der Versammlung wäre Perfekt gewesen,die ja bald ansteht,und ich hätte mein Setzkescher am Fahnenmast hochgezogen und das Bild hier on gestellt.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Franky schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du dieses Posting nicht heute losgelassen hast.....


Bei uns Anglern wäre das anscheinend velen recht gewesen, wenn das wahr gewesen wäre.

Da wir aber bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern in der Minderheit sind, wurde das da eben bei DAV und VDSF anders beschlossen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

PS:
Ich hab den Link zu unserem Special zum ersten April hier auch mal an die Mailadressen info@anglerverband.com und info@vdsf.de geschickt..
;-)))))

Vielleicht denken die Herren ja in einer ruhigen Minute mal drüber nach.............


----------



## Honeyball (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich persönlich beschleicht .... schon immer pure Verzweiflung, wenn ich überlege, wie ich die Worte "Verbandsfunktionär" und "denken" unfallfrei im gleichen Satz unterbringen soll........





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich hab den Link zu unserem Special zum ersten April hier auch mal an die Mailadressen info@anglerverband.com und info@vdsf.de geschickt..
> ;-)))))
> 
> Vielleicht *denken* die Herren ja in einer ruhigen Minute mal drüber nach.............



Fällt Dir gar nix auf, Thomas? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Unfallfrei ist relativ???
;-))


----------



## Honeyball (3. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Naja, E-Mail kostet ja kein Porto. Sonst wär's rausgeschmissenes Geld :m


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (3. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Das war Wunschdenken !!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hallo Siegfried.
Ja, war nur Wunschdenken - leider..
Deines auch??


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

So...
Mal wieder hochgeholt, so nen guten Monat vor der möglichen  Vereinigung ;-)))

Manche werden sich amüsieren, andere wünschen, es wäre wahr gewesen..

;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Na ja #c

am 01.April diesen Jahres war der Wahrscheinlichkeitsgrad, dass aus diesem Scherz noch Ernst wird, auf jeden Fall deutlich niedriger als heute, 6 Monate später :m

In Abwandlung eines bekannten Spruchs aus der Zeit der Friedensbewegung und des Kalten Krieges könnte man heute ja fast sagen:

Stell dir vor, sie machen eine Fusion und keiner macht mit


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor, sie machen eine Fusion und keiner macht mit



(Kon)Fusion??????

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Bei der Überschrift, noch dazu dann oben im Politikforum, ist es ja kein Wunder, dass hier wieder massenhaft nicht nur angemeldete User, sondern auch viele, viele Gäste unterwegs waren..

Ob da die Mehrzahl bei der Überschrift eher erfreut oder eher erschreckt war????

Ich grins mir hier gerade echt einen.....


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der Überschrift, noch dazu dann oben im Politikforum, ist es ja kein Wunder, dass hier wieder massenhaft nicht nur angemeldete User, sondern auch viele, viele Gäste unterwegs waren..
> 
> Ob da die Mehrzahl bei der Überschrift eher erfreut oder eher erschreckt war????
> 
> Ich grins mir hier gerade echt einen.....



Ja, ich hab auch gerade einen kleinen Schock erlitten.

Lese: "Fusion endgültig gescheitert"

Denke: "Ui, was neues. Was ist passiert?"

Und dann dieser aaaalte Beitrag. grrrr  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

grins - Erstelldatum 1. April, steht doch klar da..

Davon ab wäre das insgesamt wie in dem Beitrag beschrieben eine Lösung, mit der weniger Verbände/Leute das Gesicht verlieren und sich noch weiter lächerlich machen werden, als bei dem was am 16./17. 11. droht - nach meinen Infos aus informierten Kreisen ;-))

Schau mer mal....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Denn so wie es aussieht, werde ich recht haben mit einer früheren Signatur von mir, dass es keine Einheit der Angler unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV geben wird.

Kommt die Fusion nicht wie beschlossen, tritt Bayern laut HV-Beschluss aus dem VDSF aus (zum 01.01. 2014, glaub ich) - was immer die dann machen/planen..

Der TLAV aus Thüringen fusioniert im Lande laut HV-Beschluss mit dem  AFVOT und tritt dann in den DAV ein, wenn die Fusion nicht kommt (zum 01.01. 2013)..

Kommt dagegen die Fusion wie jetzt geplant, gibt es nach meinem Infostand mindestens bereits einen Landesverband, der dann sicher aus diesem VDSF/DAFV austreten wird (wohl dann sofort (Sonderkündigung bei erfolgter Fusion), gemunkelt wird das insgesamt bei 4 Landesverbänden, überwiegend VDSF) ....

Außerdem halten sich vor allem einige DAV-Landesverbände dazu nach internen Gesprächen die Option offen, dass sie dann austreten, wenn der VDSF/DAFV wie befürchtet weiterhin reine VDSF-Politik machen wird..


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn so wie es aussieht, werde ich recht haben mit einer früheren Signatur von mir, dass es keine Einheit der Angler unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV geben wird.
> 
> Kommt die Fusion nicht wie beschlossen, tritt Bayern laut HV-Beschluss aus dem VDSF aus (zum 01.01. 2014, glaub ich) - was immer die dann machen/planen..
> 
> ...



Mir leuchtet der Beweggrund von Bayern nicht ein.

Was wollen die mit einer erpressten Fusion?

Will Bayern schärfere Angelverordnungen bundesweit durchboxen? (Blick auf Herrn Braun als Vize)

Wenn diese ganzen Verbände so uneins sind, warum löst man denVDSF nicht einfach auf?  

Wenn die Verbände mal offener Kommunizieren würden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Wenn die Verbände mal offener Kommunizieren würden...


Ein einzelner, einziger hat ja zumindest nun mal damit angefangen....

LSFV-NDS...................................


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hi!

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe immer noch darauf, daß die Fusion unter den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen nicht im "Hauruck"-Verfahren durchgezogen wird.

Bestärkt werde ich in dieser Hoffnung mittlerweile auch durch die Vorkommnisse der letzten Wochen ("Notbremse" und deren Folgen).

Was mich jedoch auch zuversichtlich macht für die Zukunft ist daß, sollte diese "Fusion durch Übernahme" (so der rechtliche Ausdruck hierfür) doch noch durchgedrückt werden, diese Übernahme rechtlich anfechtbar sein wird, wegen der vielen begangenen Fehler und nicht zuletzt wegen der fehlenden, aber unabdingbaren Entlastung der Finanzverantwortlichen.

Sollte eine solche Anfechtung stattfinden, dann platzt diese "Fusion durch Übernahme" wie eine Immobilienblase.

Nichts ist derzeit in trockenen Tüchern, nichts ist unanfechtbar geregelt. Auf die eine oder die andere Weise ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend!

Das lässt mich zumindest hoffen, daß vielleicht doch noch etwas anständige(re)s für uns Angler dabei heraus kommt.
Nur wird es sicherlich (so oder so) noch eine ganze Weile dauern.

Je eher die Verantwortlichen ihre Augen öffnen, um so schneller wird es gehen. Bleiben die Augen Geschlossen, werden sie es nie schaffen.
Denn wenn auch irgendwann der gemeinsame Dachverband kommen wird, wie die Verantwortlichen es sich derzeit wünschen, werden ihnen die Mitglieder weglaufen und der Verband wird in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken.

Die ersten Anzeichen dafür sind schon da in Form von LV, die schon angekündigt haben, daß sie dann den Verband verlassen werden.
Wenn die Dinge schlechter werden für die einzelnen LV, werden sich wohl immer mehr dazu entschließen, diesem Beispiel zu folgen.

Der Weg steht jedem offen, der ihn beschreiten will und das kann niemand verhindern!
Noch gibt es in Deutschland keine Verbandspflicht für Vereine!

Vielleicht ist dies nur Wunschdenken, vielleicht aber auch nicht.

Die Hoffnung stirbt immer zuletzt!
(Weil noch niemand herausgefunden hat, wie man sie umbringt!)

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Lies mal das Eingangsposting im Thread - auch wens ein Aprilscherz war, steckt vieles gangbares drin..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Die ersten Anzeichen dafür sind schon da in Form von LV, die schon angekündigt haben, daß sie dann den Verband verlassen werden.
> Wenn die Dinge schlechter werden für die einzelnen LV, werden sich wohl immer mehr dazu entschließen, diesem Beispiel zu folgen.


 
Heiße Luft haben in der Vergangenheit ja schon viele produziert, mal sehen, wer am Ende dazu steht.






> Der Weg steht jedem offen, der ihn beschreiten will und das kann niemand verhindern!


 
Theoretisch ja, zumindest einigen.



> Noch gibt es in Deutschland keine Verbandspflicht für Vereine!


 
Gesetzlich nicht, nur einige (nicht alle) Verbände und Vereine haben sich das in die Satzungen geschrieben, keine Ahnung, wie sie aus der Nummer rauskommen wollen, ohne gegen ihre eigenen Satzungen zu verstoßen.... |kopfkrat




> Stell dir vor, sie machen eine Fusion und keiner macht mit


 
Ich stelle mir gerade mal das Szenario vor, wenn man das Wort "Keiner" durch "alle" ersetzt.....

Aber, das sind alles Spekulationen, schlauer sind wir alle erst nach dem 17.11., ich bin selbst schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hab ich, hab ich!

Auch wenn ich damals (am 1. April) drauf reingefallen bin ( :q ), hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß du den Scherz hier weiterführen willst.

Und ja, da steckt vieles gangbares drin! Vielleicht auch ein wenig von dem, was uns die Zukunft nun wirklich bringen wird!

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Gesetzlich nicht, nur einige (nicht alle) Verbände und Vereine haben sich das in die Satzungen geschrieben, keine Ahnung, wie sie aus der Nummer rauskommen wollen, ohne gegen ihre eigenen Satzungen zu verstoßen....


Wenn ein Verein wirklich rauswill, ist da sie Satzung ruckzuck geändert, sollten die tatsächlich so doof gewesen sein, das in die Satzung zu schreiben....

Bei einem Verband wirds schwieriger werden (Brandenburg hat das z. B. in der Satzung stehen, dass sie DAV-Mitglied sind), gehen wird das aber auch..

Und, was glaubst Du, wird passieren, wenn sich die Landesverbandsfunktionäre anfangen zu überlegen, dass ja jetzt schon die finanziellen Unzulänglichkeiten auf dem Tisch liegen???

Und sie dann in 1, 2 oder 3 Jahren vor ihre Vereine treten müssen um höhere Beiträge zur Finanzierung eines Bundesverbandes aufbringen zu können..
;-)))) 

Ich glaube, da werden noch viele ins überlegen kommen vor dem 16/17, denn sie müssen sich dann noch lange vor ihren Leuten im eigenen Land für diese Abstimmung rechtfertigen.....

Und wenns um Kohle geht, sind die schneller dran, als wenns nur um Angler oder Angelpolitik geht...

Und ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht:


> Aber, das sind alles Spekulationen, schlauer sind wir alle erst nach dem 17.11., ich bin selbst schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade mal das Szenario vor, wenn man das Wort "Keiner" durch "alle" ersetzt.....



Wäre für uns hier im AB die einfachere Variante.

Stell Dir mal das Horroszenario vor, dass alle nicht mitmachen, sondern aus diesem (egal welchem) (Kon-)Fusionsbundesgedönsratkirchenkram komplett austreten.
Wenn man diesen Gedanken weiter verfolgt, entsteht da plötzlich die Gefahr, dass die Landesverbände merken, dass es auch ganz ohne Bundesverband geht. Schließlich ist Angeln und Fischerei ja Ländersache und die paar übergreifenden Regeln könnte man auch durch einfache gegenseitige Abkommen klären.
Oh Mann, gar nicht auszudenken, was da alles draus entstehen könnte...


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hi!

Vergiss bitte nicht, daß alle bestehenden Satzungen hinfällig werden, wenn die Fusion stattfindet.

Das dadurch eintretende Sonderkündigungsrecht kann niemand verweigern, aber jeder nutzen, wenn er will.

@ Honeyball: Dann wären wir doch im Prinzip bei dem im Eingangsposting beschriebenen Szenario. Jeder kann machen was er will, mit wem er will.

@ Thomas: War das Eingangsposting wirklich nur ein Aprilscherz eines Pessimisten, oder bist du ein Hellseher? 


LG,
frank


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Brandenburg hat das z. B. in der Satzung stehen, dass sie DAV-Mitglied sind)



Mooooment mal! Wo sind unsere (Hobby-)Juristen?

Wenn das so in der Satzung steht, dann muss diese doch geändert werden, sobald es den DAV nicht mehr gibt, oder?

Denn bei der Übernahme des DAV durch den VdSF, so, wie es derzeit juristisch geplant ist, wäre der DAFV doch nicht der Rechtsnachfolger des DAV sondern nur der des VdSF?

Damit wäre Brandenburg aber bis zur Satzungsänderung durch das dafür notwendige Mitgliedervotum quasi allein stehend, es dürften keine Gelder als Beitrag an den DAFV fließen und man wäre auch nicht stimmberechtigt.

Mann, was für ein Chaos!!!!
Und ein gefundenes Fressen für die bezahlten Juristen, wenn man nur mal betrachtet, was da alles an Klagen und Prozessen geführt werden könnte :g|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> @ Thomas: War das Eingangsposting wirklich nur ein Aprilscherz eines Pessimisten, oder bist du ein Hellseher?


Tja, wer weiss das schon ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte nicht, daß alle bestehenden Satzungen hinfällig werden, wenn die Fusion stattfindet.



Oh nein, das denke ich nicht. Die sind *alle* e.V. und unterliegen damit dem Vereinsrecht. Demnach bedarf es zur Satzungsänderung des Votums von 75% der Stimmberechtigten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verein wirklich rauswill, ist da sie Satzung ruckzuck geändert,


 
Naja, formal benötigen sie dazu mindestens eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung. Aber wenn man will, dann ist das wirklich ziemlich schnell binnen 1-2 Monaten erledigt.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> wenn man nur mal betrachtet, was da alles an Klagen und Prozessen geführt werden könnte :g|rolleyes


 

Ich werde dir in geraumer Zeit diesen Satz nochmal als Zitat irgendwo im gerade aktuell laufenden trööt reinkopieren|rolleyes



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, formal benötigen sie dazu mindestens eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung. Aber wenn man will, dann ist das wirklich ziemlich schnell binnen 1-2 Monaten erledigt.


Wie geschrieben:
Wenn die mal anfangen zu merken, dass es um ihre Kohle gehen wird angesichts der Gott sei Dank nun öffentlich gewordenen Dokumente, da werden viele anfangen sehr schnell zu reagieren ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Vergiss bitte nicht, daß alle bestehenden Satzungen hinfällig werden, wenn die Fusion stattfindet.


 
Nöö, warum sollten die hinfällig werden?



> Das dadurch eintretende Sonderkündigungsrecht kann niemand verweigern, aber jeder nutzen, wenn er will.


 
Sonderkündigungsrecht???? Zumindest im VDSF haben die Verbände mit einem "JA" zur Fussion abgestimmt... so einfach kommen die da nicht raus. Das steht so ja schon mindestens seit 2007 fest, dass die Fussion gewollt ist, zumindest wurde das zu dem Zeitpunkt bei usn in den Vereinen abgefragt über Mitgliederentscheidungen in den Vereinen.... Das haben nur sehr viele mittlerweile verdrägt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh nein, das denke ich nicht. Die sind *alle* e.V. und unterliegen damit dem Vereinsrecht. Demnach bedarf es zur Satzungsänderung des Votums von 75% der Stimmberechtigten.


 
Genau so ist das.

Und da der VDSF z.B. nur umbenannt wird, ändert sich für die Vereine grundsätzlich nichts, das Kind hat dann nur einen anderen Namen.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich werde dir in geraumer Zeit diesen Satz nochmal als Zitat irgendwo im gerade aktuell laufenden trööt reinkopieren|rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> #h



Ich hoffe, im Sinne der organisierten Angler, dass es dazu keine konkrete Veranlassung geben wird, denn diese unnötigen und überflüssigen Kosten könnten sich alle ersparen, wenn sie statt in wilder Agitationshektik alles zu überstürzen, einfach mal mehr nachdenken würden.


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hi!

@ Honeyball: Wenn es wirklich eine Fusion durch Übernahme wird, so werden alle Satzungen von DAV-LV hinfällig und mit Unterschrift des Fusionsvertrages die Satzung des VDSF, bzw. die"gemeinsam" ausgearbeitete Satzung gültig.

Solch tiefgreifende Änderungen fordern zwingend ein Sonderkündigungsrecht. (BGB)

Da muß keine DAV-Satzung geändert werden, keine 75%-Mehrheit erreicht werden.

Die alten Satzungen des/der übernommenen verlieren einfach ihre Gültigkeit.

LG,
frank

p.s.: Hab selber schon einen Verein gegründet, der jetzt sogar die Gemeinnützigkeit erworben hat. An der stelle weiß ich, wovon ich rede, weil ich mich damit beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau so ist das.
> 
> Und da der VDSF z.B. nur umbenannt wird, ändert sich für die Vereine grundsätzlich nichts, das Kind hat dann nur einen anderen Namen.



Für die Vereine und Landesverbände des VDSF nicht, wohl aber für die des DAV


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Zumindest im VDSF haben die Verbände mit einem "JA" zur Fussion abgestimmt... so einfach kommen die da nicht raus. Das steht so ja schon mindestens seit 2007 fest, dass die Fussion gewollt ist, zumindest wurde das zu dem Zeitpunkt bei usn in den Vereinen abgefragt über Mitgliederentscheidungen in den Vereinen.... Das haben nur sehr viele mittlerweile verdrägt...


Das stimmt so nicht ganz - abgestimmt wurde mit ja zu einer Fusion - aber nicht zu dieser, wie es nun geschehen soll..

Nichts ist einer Demokratie zementiert, es haben sich im Fusionsprozeß so viele Änderungen zum ursprünglichen Plan ergeben, dass in beiden Dachverbänden eigentlich weitere Abstimmungen hätten stattfinden müssen..

Davon ab isses eh wurscht:
Jeder Verein kommt aus seinem Verband raus, jeder Verband aus seinem Dachverband..

Gar kein Problem, muss nur richtig gehandhabt werden..



> Und da der VDSF z.B. nur umbenannt wird,


Du weisst aber schon, dass da auch die Satzung geändert wird (und deswegen auch wieder der Status als Natzurschutzverband nicht sicher ist, sofern jemand bei den richtigen Stellen wie z. B . dem Bundesumweltamt mal nachfragt - nur so als Beispiel.)???.

Und ich hab da viele Fragen, sollte ein bundesweiter VDSF wirklich kommen ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @ Honeyball: Wenn es wirklich eine Fusion durch Übernahme wird, so werden alle Satzungen von DAV-LV hinfällig und mit Unterschrift des Fusionsvertrages die Satzung des VDSF, bzw. die"gemeinsam" ausgearbeitete Satzung gültig.
> 
> ...


Du hast ja auch recht, aber das betrifft nur den DAV selbst und nicht die Satzungen seiner Mitgliedsverbände :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Denn bei der *Übernahme* des DAV durch den VdSF, so, wie es derzeit *juristisch* geplant ist, wäre der DAFV doch nicht der Rechtsnachfolger des DAV sondern nur der des VdSF?


 
Vorsichtig.....

das ist ein Zusammenschluss in Form einer Verschmelzung, keine Übernahme, zumindes juristisch:




> (2) Der Zusammenschluss erfolgt im Wege der Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme nach den
> Bestimmungen des Umwandlungsgesetzes (UmwG). Übertragender Verein ist der DAV,
> übernehmender Verein ist der VDSF.
> (3) Beide Vereine sind von der Körperschaftssteuer befreit. Die Satzungen des DAV und des
> ...


 
Und ich denke der Vertrag wurde bereits vorab juristisch geprüft, sind ja in der Regel Musterverträge, damit wäre der aus meiner Sicht wasserdicht. Alles andere wäre dann wirklich etwas verwegen....​​​​​


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mooooment mal! Wo sind unsere (Hobby-)Juristen?
> 
> Wenn das so in der Satzung steht, dann muss diese doch geändert werden, sobald es den DAV nicht mehr gibt, oder?
> 
> ...



Nein. Der DAFV wäre der Rechtsnachfolger.
Möglichkeit:
Der VDSF firmiert um in DAFV und der DAV wird von diesem "übernommen".
Oder:
Der VDSf übernimmt den DAv und firmiert dann um in DAFV.

In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um eine Übernahme im rechtlichen Sinn und der übernehmende Verband übernimmt die Rechtsnachfolge, auch wenn er umfimiert.

Den DAV wird esnicht mehr geben und somit ist der Passus in der Satzung überflüssig bzw. unbedeutend.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass da auch die Satzung geändert wird (und deswegen auch wieder der Status als Natzurschutzverband nicht sicher ist, sofern jemand bei den richtigen Stellen wie z. B . dem Bundesumweltamt mal nachfragt - nur so als Beispiel.)???.


 
Nicht, dass Du da falsche Leute anrufst....., für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ist nicht das Bundesumweltamt zuständig, sondern die Finanzbehörden... Und das hat noch nicht einmal etwas mit einem Naturschutzverband zu tun...

Ich glaube, das flutscht so sauber durch, dass Du blass wirst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Und ich denke der Vertrag wurde bereits vorab juristisch geprüft, sind ja in der Regel Musterverträge, damit wäre der aus meiner Sicht wasserdicht. Alles andere wäre dann wirklich etwas verwegen....


Wenn ich  mir ansehe was Notar (Verschmelzungsvertrag) und Wirtschaftsprüfer da so schreiben in den vom LSFV-NDS veröffentlichten Dokumenten, würde ich eine Verwegenheit in juristischen wie finanziellen Dingen bei den aktuell agierenden Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären  besser nicht allzuweit wegwerfen...

Da ist im Gegensatz zum HV-Beschluss des DAV die Weiterführung der Mitgliedschaften in CIPS; EAF etc. eben NICHT gesichert laut Notar (nicht ich behaupte *das, der gemeinsame Notar schreibt das ja*)..

Und was alles bei der Wirtschaftsprüfung rauskam (und vor allem, was nicht genau geprüft wurde, VDSF-GmbH z. B. oder die Immobilien des DAV für 1 Euro..) müsste jeden verantwortungsvollen Landesverbandsfunktionär angesichts der zu erwartenden Mehrkostenfür den Bundesverband schaudern lassen (nicht eingerechnet sind da ja auch Landesverbandsaustritte wie bereits angekündigt, wodurchs für den Rest nochmal teurer wird, der sich hat einlullen lassen)...



> für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ist nicht das Bundesumweltamt zuständig, sondern die Finanzbehörden


Äääähhh - ich habe nirgends was von Gemeinnützigkeit geschrieben sondern vom Status als Naturschutzverband..
Der ja an eine Satzung gebunden ist, die geändert wird..


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

@ Sharpo: Ganz genau so!

Auch wenn in den Vereinbarungen eine Verschmelzung genannt wird ist diese Fusion de facto eine Fusion durch Übernahme.

Und daraus ergibt sich, daß die Satzung des übernommenen ersatzlos wegfällt.
Weiter ergibt sich daraus, daß alle Satzungsklauseln der LV, die sich auf die Satzung des übernommenen beziehen, ihr Gültigkeit verlieren und entweder nachgebessert oder gestrichen werden müssen.

Dadurch ergibt sich für jeden LV (zumindest der DAV-zugehörigen) ein Sonderkündigungsrecht, weil ihre eigenen Satzungen direkt betroffen sind. Das schreibt das BGB vor, von dem das Vereins- und Verbandsrecht nur ein untergeordneter Bereich ist.

LG,
frank


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vorsichtig.....
> 
> das ist ein Zusammenschluss in Form einer Verschmelzung, keine Übernahme, zumindes juristisch:
> 
> ...




Verschmelzung? 
Na ok, ändert aber nichts an der Rechtsnachfolge.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

eben!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist im Gegensatz zum HV-Beschluss des DAV die Weiterführung der Mitgliedschaften in CIPS; EAF etc. eben NICHT gesichert laut Notar (nicht ich behaupte *das, der gemeinsame Notar schreibt das ja*)..
> 
> 
> ..


 
Die Vertreter des DAV unterschreiben das, sind sie ja rechtlich zu befugt, dann können sich die Mitglieder bei denen beschweren und ausheulen. Andererseits, wenn sie das nicht unterschreiben kommt der Vertrag nicht zustande.



> Äääähhh - ich habe nirgends was von Gemeinnützigkeit geschrieben sondern vom Status als Naturschutzverband..
> Der ja an eine Satzung gebunden ist, die geändert wird


 
Tja, auch dafür stellt das Finanzamt die Weichen in der Bescheinigung, da schreiben die dann so etwas rein:




> Die Körperschaft fötrdert
> folgende gemeinnützige Zwecke:
> Landschaftspflege, Natur- und Umweltschutz​
> 
> § 52 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr.(n) 8 AO


 
Und dann darf man genau dafür z.B. Spendenbescheinigungen ausstellen, das ist dann offiziell anerkannt.​


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Und wenn ich nur mal die ganzen Dokumente so durchlese und das, was da zur finanziellen Situation drin steht...

naja, wäre ich an verantwortlicher Position in einem Landesverband und müsste am 17.11. für diesen persönlich abstimmen, würde ich spätestens jetzt einen kompetenten Rechtsberater hinzuziehen, der mich genauestens berät, ab wann ich mich auf zu dünnes Eis bewegen würde (sowohl in Haftungsfragen als auch in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht)|rolleyes



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 266 Untreue
> 
> (1) Wer die ihm durch Gesetz, behördlichen Auftrag oder Rechtsgeschäft eingeräumte Befugnis, über fremdes Vermögen zu verfügen oder einen anderen zu verpflichten, mißbraucht oder die ihm kraft Gesetzes, behördlichen Auftrags, Rechtsgeschäfts oder eines Treueverhältnisses obliegende Pflicht, fremde Vermögensinteressen wahrzunehmen, verletzt und dadurch dem, dessen Vermögensinteressen er zu betreuen hat, Nachteil zufügt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Auch wenn in den Vereinbarungen eine Verschmelzung genannt wird ist diese Fusion de facto eine Fusion durch Übernahme.
> 
> Und daraus ergibt sich, daß die Satzung des übernommenen ersatzlos wegfällt.
> Weiter ergibt sich daraus, daß alle Satzungsklauseln der LV, die sich auf die Satzung des übernommenen beziehen, ihr Gültigkeit verlieren und entweder nachgebessert oder gestrichen werden müssen.
> ...


 

Was es gefühlt ist, das ist völlig nebensächlich, es zählt nur das, was es rechtswirksam ist.

Ich würde mir dreimal überlegen, wogegen ich klage....


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Eben! Und auch nicht, wie man es nennt.

Wenn ein Verein/Verband in einen anderen Aufgeht, nennt das BGB das eine Übernahme. 

Und ich habe auch nicht von einer Klage gesprochen, nur vom zwangsläufigen Sonderkündigungsrecht.

Obwohl eine Klage bei den derzeitigen Verfahrensfehlern jederzeit möglich wäre.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, auch dafür stellt das Finanzamt die Weichen in der Bescheinigung, da schreiben die dann so etwas rein:



@ Dorschgreifer, lies mal da nach:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/UmwRG/3.html


Der von dir angeführte finanzielle Aspekt ist nur eine von vielen Vorausetzungen, nicht mehr, auch nicht weniger..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verein/Verband in einen anderen Aufgeht, nennt das BGB das eine Übernahme.


 
Steht da wo?


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Dorschgreifer, lies mal das Umwandlungsgesetz, dann weist Du wie komplex das ist.
Dass das vorab juristisch geprüft ist, ist klar, aber was meinste wohl, warum der DAV seine Mitgleidsverbände _vorab_ zu einem Klageverzicht verpflichten will???
Gerade aus Sicht des übertragenden Rechtsträgers ergeben sich da massenweise Facetten und Rechtsunsicherheiten. Und angesichts einer ungeklärten finanziellen Situation wird evtl. das Eis für die Verantwortlichen ganz schnell verdammt dünn (wie beim LFV Nds. nachzulesen ist).
Und klagen kann jeder, der Mitglied im übertragenden Rechtsträger ist, wenn er sich dadurch einem Nachteil ausgesetzt sieht (oder fühlt). Sogar ein Ehrenmitglied (Einzelperson) im DAV hätte gem. §23 UmwG diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Steht da wo?



Nicht (nur) BGB sondern (vor allem) UmwG!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer, lies mal da nach:
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/UmwRG/3.html
> 
> 
> Der von dir angeführte finanzielle Aspekt ist nur eine von vielen Vorausetzungen, nicht mehr, auch nicht weniger..


 

Und, wo ist das Problem, der alte Status bleibt doch erhalten, weil der VDSF doch nur einen anderen Namen erhält. Die Satzung bleibt bei den Grundsätzlichen Dingen dazu auch bestehen, verändert sich ja nur in Kleinigkeiten. Das Finazamt bestätigt das weiter und der Vereinszweck diesbezüglich bleibt auch weiter bestehen...

Dann könntest Du also jetzt schon loslegen, worauf wartest Du denn????


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Dann könntest Du also jetzt schon loslegen, worauf wartest Du denn????



Weils mit wurscht ist, solange man die Auswahl unter Dachverbänden hat.

Das wird erst interessant, wenns nur noch einen Bundesverband VDSF/DAFV gibt, den man dann mit allen Mitteln davon abhalten muss, weiter  den Anglern zu schaden.. ..



> Die Satzung bleib bei den Grundsätzlichen Dingenb dazu auch bestehen, verändert sich ja nur in Kleinigkeiten


Haben wir schon immer bemängelt, dass sich der DAV da über den Tisch ziehen lies und das praktisch ne VDSF-Satzung ist.. ;-))

Dennoch reicht das auch, um wegen einer Überprüfung nachzufragen - mehr kann und sollte man ja nicht als Medium, wie Fragen stellen an den richtigen Stellen (ich mag Wortspiele) 
 ;-)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sogar ein Ehrenmitglied (Einzelperson) im DAV hätte gem. §23 UmwG diese Möglichkeit.


 

*



			§ 23 UmwG
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Schutz der Inhaber von Sonderrechten*
> 
> Den Inhabern von Rechten in einem übertragenden Rechtsträger, die kein Stimmrecht gewähren, insbesondere den Inhabern von Anteilen ohne Stimmrecht, von Wandelschuldverschreibungen, von Gewinnschuldverschreibungen und von Genußrechten, sind gleichwertige Rechte in dem übernehmenden Rechtsträger zu gewähren.


Ist jetzt die Frage, welche Rechte das sein könnten.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Und da wir hier ja in einer rein hypothetischen Diskussion über eine als Aprilscherz veröffentlichte (noch) nicht relevante Meldung zu einem rein fiktiven Sachverhalt stehen, noch die weiter gehende Was-wäre-wenn-Betrachtung des möglichen Klageapparates:
Wenn irgendjemand der Meinung ist, dass irgendein Landesverbandspräsident, der trotz des Wissens um eine ungeklärte finanzielle Situation rund um einen oder beide Bundesverbände dieser Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme nach dem Zweiten Buch des UmwG zugestimmt hat, dadurch ihm persönlich oder (s)einem Verein oder irgendeinem Dritten einen (finanziellen) Schaden zugefügt hat (z.B. weil er still schweigend gebilligt hat, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Betrag an bisher nicht näher bezeichneten Kosten auf die Mitgliedsverbände und damit deren Mitgliedsvereine abgewälzt wird), dann könnte jeder, auch ein nicht in einem Verband/Verein organisierter Bürger dies als Straftat bewerten und zur Anzeige bringen.
Also *müssen* die Unklarheiten *vorher* vom Tisch sein oder zumindest soweit "gesäubert", dass diese persönliche Gefahr von den Landespräsidenten genommen ist. Ich denke mal, Werner Klasing hat das begriffen und auch deshalb bereits im Vorfeld die Reißleine gezogen. Jetzt schwebt er gesichert einer vielleicht unbequemen aber für ihn persönlich ungefährlichen Landung entgegen, während die anderen im freien Fall auf das weiche Luftkissen hoffen.

Siehe unten:



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 266 Untreue
> 
> (1) Wer die ihm durch Gesetz, behördlichen Auftrag oder Rechtsgeschäft eingeräumte Befugnis, über fremdes Vermögen zu verfügen oder einen anderen zu verpflichten, mißbraucht oder die ihm kraft Gesetzes, behördlichen Auftrags, Rechtsgeschäfts oder eines Treueverhältnisses obliegende Pflicht, fremde Vermögensinteressen wahrzunehmen, verletzt und dadurch dem, dessen Vermögensinteressen er zu betreuen hat, Nachteil zufügt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Frage, welche Rechte das sein könnten.....|kopfkrat


Z.B. Stimm- und Klagerecht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Also *müssen *die Unklarheiten *vorher* vom Tisch sein oder zumindest soweit "gesäubert", dass diese persönliche Gefahr von den Landespräsidenten genommen ist. Ich denke mal, Werner Klasing hat das begriffen und auch deshalb bereits im Vorfeld die Reißleine gezogen. Jetzt schwebt er gesichert einer vielleicht unbequemen aber für ihn persönlich ungefährlichen Landung entgegen, während die anderen im freien Fall auf das weiche Luftkissen hoffen.



Wenn man aber von den fusionswilligen Dachverbänden und Initiativen eingelullt wird als Landesverband(sfunktionär), merkt man das vielleicht zu spät ;-))

Offene Information war ja noch nie ein besonderes Merkmal von VDSF/DAFV oder DAV ;-))


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

...oder einzelne haben das -wachgerüttelt durch Niedersachsen- jetzt plötzlich begriffen und merken plötzlich, dass ihre wunderschönen Planpapiere jetzt plötzlich nicht nur einem lauen Gegenlüftchen sondern einem richtigen Sturm ausgesetzt sind.
Und im Hintergrund sitzt ein wieder genesener älterer Herr und lacht sich still ins Fäustchen


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

...vielleicht ist das auch der Grund dafür, dass ich keine Antwort im Anglerforum-SH bekomme und dass Frau Happach-Kasan immer noch keine Zeit für Thomas' Fragen hatte |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn irgendjemand der Meinung ist, dass irgendein Landesverbandspräsident, der trotz des Wissens um eine ungeklärte finanzielle Situation rund um einen oder beide Bundesverbände dieser Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme nach dem Zweiten Buch des UmwG zugestimmt hat, dadurch ihm persönlich oder (s)einem Verein oder irgendeinem Dritten einen (finanziellen) Schaden zugefügt hat (z.B. weil er still schweigend gebilligt hat, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Betrag an bisher nicht näher bezeichneten Kosten auf die Mitgliedsverbände und damit deren Mitgliedsvereine abgewälzt wird), dann könnte jeder, auch ein nicht in einem Verband/Verein organisierter Bürger dies als Straftat bewerten und zur Anzeige bringen.


 
Stellt sich dann aber heraus, dass das Ergebnis in der Folge positiv wird, was ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen könnte, denn alle Kosten um dieses elendige Fusionsgeschehen fallen ja zukünftig weg..., dann war die Müh umssonst und der Kläger bleibt auch noch auf seinen Kosten sitzen, muss eventuell sogar die der Gegenseite tragen.:vik:

Bleibt die Frage, wie hoch ist der Streitwert des ganzen, denn danach richten sich ja wohl die Kosten des Rechtsstreites..., das kann interessant werden, denke ich...

Ich bin ja mal so gespannt, wer dieser Idee wirklich folgt....

Ich schätze einfach mal, das da niemand den A... ind der Hose hat, diesen Weg zu gehen.... Ich lass mich aber auch gerne mal überraschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Frau Happach-Kasan immer noch keine Zeit für Thomas' Fragen hatte


Oder endgültig die Lust vergangen zu antworten - wir veröffentlichen dazu rechtzeitig vor dem 16/17. 11. - ob mit oder ohne Antwort.
Beide Varianten sind schon weitgehend fertig und müssen dann nur noch vervollständigt werden ;-)))



> Stellt sich dann aber heraus, dass das Ergebnis in der Folge positiv wird, was ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen könnte, denn alle Kosten um dieses elendige Fusionsgeschehen fallen ja zukünftig weg..., dann war die Müh umssonst und der Kläger bleibt auch noch auf seinen Kosten sitzen, muss eventuell sogar die der Gegenseite tragen


Da gehts um Strafrecht (Veruntreuung), da entstehen bei Anzeige ja keine Kosten..


Grins - was so alles aus nem Aprilscherzartikel entstehen kann 
;-)))))))


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Stellt sich dann aber heraus, dass das Ergebnis in der Folge positiv wird, was ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen könnte, denn alle Kosten um dieses elendige Fusionsgeschehen fallen ja zukünftig weg..., dann war die Müh umssonst und der Kläger bleibt auch noch auf seinen Kosten sitzen, muss eventuell sogar die der Gegenseite tragen.:vik:
> 
> Bleibt die Frage, wie hoch ist der Streitwert des ganzen, denn danach richten sich ja wohl die Kosten des Rechtsstreites..., das kann interessant werden, denke ich...
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich kann man gegen alles in Deutschland klagen und vor Gericht ziehen.
Selbst diese Übernahme o.w.a.i. kann angefochten werden.

Und bei den Kosten liegst Du in der Tat richtig.
Wer kann sich dies leisten? Wer kann sich einen jahrelangen Rechtsstreit leisten?

Und ist es die Sache überhaupt Wert?

Wobei da nicht mal die Fuison an sich aufgehalten wird.


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

@ Dorschgreifer: So schnell, wie das hier fortschreitet, kann kaum einer mitschreiben. :q

Da ich das alte Buch zum Vereinsrecht nicht mehr besitze, kann ich mich auch darauf nicht mehr beziehen, oder daraus zitieren.
Leider.

Seit 1995, seit das UmwG auch auf Vereine angewendet werden kann, wird die "Übernahme" nun als "Aufnahme" bezeichnet.

Sorry, daß ich noch die alten Passi benutzt habe.

Eine gute, kurze Übersicht über das Umwandlungsrecht habe ich hier gefunden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umwandlungsrecht

Daraus geht hervor, daß der aufgenommene Verein mit dem Übernahmestichtag, meist der Tag der Unterschrift, erlischt.

Mit allen Konsequenzen, die das BGB bei daraus hervorgehenden Änderungen der AGB vorsieht.

Bitte verlange nicht von mir, daß ich dir alle betroffenen Paragraphen des BGB zitiere, damit wäre ich überfordert.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Und bei den Kosten liegst Du in der Tat richtig.
> Wer kann sich dies leisten? Wer kann sich einen jahrelangen Rechtsstreit leisten?



Nochmal:
Da gibts auch strafrechtliche Möglichkeiten (Veruntreuung), da die finanziellen Unzulänglichkeiten der Dachverbände und die drohende Gefahr von Beitragserhöhungen dank Niedersachsen nun wirklich JEDEM Verbandsfunktionär auch bekannt sein MÜSSEN, kann man die auch strafrechtlich anzeigen, wenn sie trotzdem FÜR diese Fusion stimmen und dann innerhalb von 5 Jahren eine Beitragserhöhung im Bund kommen sollte (was man als sicher ansehen kann, wenn Landesverbände wie angekündigt nach einer Fusion austreten, die Kosten für den Bundesverband aber bleiben, selbst ohne den vom Wirtschaftsprüfer ansonsten aufgezeigten finanziellen Gefahren und Fragen..).


Nachgebessert werden kann aber auch nicht in den Verträgen, da diese ja ausgelegt sind und daher (sind wir wieder beim Umwandlungsgesetz) auch so abgestimmt werden MÜSSEN!

Gibt also nur ein Nein für den Verbandsdelegierten, der sich selber schützen will...

Oder ein Ja, wenn er seinen Bundesverbänden vertraut und die Dokumente und Einwürfe von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer ignoriert und ihm die Gefahr da angezeigt zu werden wurscht wäre..

Mir gefällt diese Unsicherheit sehr gut ;-)))
Und wie Dorschgreifer warte ich da ganz gespannt mal den November ab ..
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

@ sonstwer:
Da haste das aktuelle:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/UmwG


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Danke! #h

BTW, Mir gefällt diese Unsicherheit auch, denn sie lässt Wege offen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer: So schnell, wie das hier fortschreitet, kann kaum einer mitschreiben. :q
> 
> Da ich das alte Buch zum Vereinsrecht nicht mehr besitze, kann ich mich auch darauf nicht mehr beziehen, oder daraus zitieren.
> Leider.
> ...


 
Muuaaah, ja, kenne ich, ich komme auch manchmal nicht mit...

Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht an die Klagmöglichkeit, die Gesetze sind manchmal nicht so einfach, da gibt es dann wieder etwas anderes und ein übergeordnetes Gesetz, das eine Ausnahme zu dem eine gibt usw...

Und den Erfolg der Klagen wage ich auch zu bezweifeln...., wir werden ja sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Wenn du nicht selber das als Delegierter mit verantworten musst, kannste das wie wir ja auch in Ruhe abwarten ;-))

Denn nachgebessert werden kann aber auch nicht in den Verträgen, da diese ja ausgelegt sind und daher (sind wir wieder beim Umwandlungsgesetz) auch so abgestimmt werden MÜSSEN!

Gibt also nur ein Nein für den Verbandsdelegierten, der sich selber schützen will...

Oder ein Ja, wenn er seinen Bundesverbänden vertraut und die Dokumente und Einwürfe von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer ignoriert und ihm die Gefahr da angezeigt zu werden wurscht wäre..

Mir gefällt diese Unsicherheit sehr gut ;-)))

Und wie Dorschgreifer warte ich da ganz gespannt mal den November ab ..
;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Da gibts auch strafrechtliche Möglichkeiten (Veruntreuung), da die finanziellen Unzulänglichkeiten der Dachverbände und die drohende Gefahr von Beitragserhöhungen dank Niedersachsen nun wirklich JEDEM Verbandsfunktionär auch bekannt sein MÜSSEN, kann man die auch strafrechtlich anzeigen, wenn sie trotzdem FÜR diese Fusion stimmen und dann innerhalb von 5 Jahren eine Beitragserhöhung im Bund kommen sollte (was man als sicher ansehen kann, wenn Landesverbände wie angekündigt nach einer Fusion austreten, die Kosten für den Bundesverband aber bleiben, selbst ohne den vom Wirtschaftsprüfer ansonsten aufgezeigten finanziellen Gefahren und Fragen..).


 
Ja, gibt es immer, wenn es dann bewiesen werden kann und die STA das verfolgen will, man kann ja auch immer ganz schnell von einer Einstellung wegen mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses einstellen...

Man kann alles wollen, manchmal aber auch nichts erreichen...


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Muuaaah, ja, kenne ich, ich komme auch manchmal nicht mit...
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht an die Klagmöglichkeit, die Gesetze sind manchmal nicht so einfach, da gibt es dann wieder etwas anderes und ein übergeordnetes Gesetz, das eine Ausnahme zu dem eine gibt usw...
> 
> Und den Erfolg der Klagen wage ich auch zu bezweifeln...., wir werden ja sehen, was passiert.



Der Erfolg hängt immer von der Qualität der Anwälte ab.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht selber das als Delegierter mit verantworten musst, kannste das wie wir ja auch in Ruhe abwarten ;-))


 
Tue ich auch, ich bin schon ganz gespannt, ist wie Warten auf Weihnachten..., kommt ja auch bald danach...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es immer, wenn es dann bewiesen werden kann und die STA das verfolgen will, man kann ja auch immer ganz schnell von einer Einstellung wegen mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses einstellen...
> 
> Man kann alles wollen, manchmal aber auch nichts erreichen...



Möglich ist alles, genau das find ich ja so klasse ;.-)))..

Sicher ist aber nur der, der die Fusion, so schlecht wie die jetzt geplant wurde (siehe Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer in den Dokumenten), eben nicht mitmacht.

Gibt also nur ein Nein für den Verbandsdelegierten, der sich selber schützen will...

Oder ein Ja, wenn er seinen Bundesverbänden vertraut (ok. der war fies ;-)))

Und die Dokumente und Einwürfe von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer ignoriert...

Und ihm die Gefahr da angezeigt zu werden, wurscht wäre..

Mir gefällt diese Unsicherheit sehr gut ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es immer, wenn es dann bewiesen werden kann und die STA das verfolgen will, man kann ja auch immer ganz schnell von einer Einstellung wegen mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses einstellen...
> 
> Man kann alles wollen, manchmal aber auch nichts erreichen...




Es gibt eigentlich immer den Weg der privaten Klage gegen den Verband.

Aber wie gesagt, alles eine Frage der Kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Es kann auch nachträglich jeder DAV-Landesverband gegen den aufnehmenden Verein  klagen, wenn innerhalb von 5 Jahren die Gebühren für den Bundesverband erhöht werden (müssen) laut Umwandlungsgesetz ;-))

Müsst ihr mal in dem Gesetz lesen, wegen und gegen was da alles geklagt werden kann, ist echt klasse ;-)))


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müsst ihr mal in dem Gesetz lesen, wegen und gegen was da alles geklagt werden kann, ist echt klasse ;-)))




Genau das sag ich doch, seit ich diese ganzen Querelen mitverfolge! |bla:

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Ja, hast Du - ich finde das alles recht erheiternd ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Genau das sag ich doch, seit ich diese ganzen Querelen mitverfolge! |bla:
> 
> LG,
> frank




Aus dem Grund soll es ja diese Verzichtserklärung/breitschaft geben.  

Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Die wurde ja nur angesprochen, aber nicht abgestimmt - das war wohl im DAV-Verbandsausschuss dann doch nicht mehr durchzusetzen.

Und um strafrechtlichen Anzeigen zu entkommen (s.o., Untreue), nützt das auch nix...


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wurde ja nur angesprochen, aber nicht abgestimmt - das war wohl im DAV-Verbandsausschuss dann doch nicht mehr durchzusetzen.
> 
> Und um strafrechtlichen Anzeigen zu entkommen (s.o., Untreue), nützt das auch nix...



Wie wahr.


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob gesetzlich verbriefte Rechte so ohne weiteres durch einen Vertrag aufgehoben werden können.

In manchen, fest definierten Fällen funktioniert das, ob das aber in diesem Fall auch geht, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Gibts hier nen Juristen, der dazu ne Aussage machen kann?

Ich hab nicht die Kohle, um eine (zwangsweise rechtsverbindliche  #q  ) Expertenmeinung einzuholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Ist doch inzwischen eh wurscht, weil nicht drüber abgestimmt wurde und somit zumindest alle DAV-Landesverbände/Mitglieder vollumfänglich klagen können..

Wie gesagt, zumindest als VDSFler würde ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich da für diese Fusion abstimmen müsste/sollte/wollte - oder wäre zumindest unsicher..

Sicher ist ja nur der, der die Fusion, so schlecht wie die jetzt geplant wurde (siehe Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer in den Dokumenten), eben nicht mitmacht.

Gibt also nur ein Nein für den Verbandsdelegierten, der sich selber schützen will...

Oder ein Ja, wenn er seinen Bundesverbänden vertraut (ok. der war fies ;-)))

Und die Dokumente und Einwürfe von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer ignoriert...

Und ihm die Gefahr da angezeigt zu werden, wurscht wäre..

Mir gefällt diese Unsicherheit sehr gut ;-)))


----------



## sonstwer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Eben, eben!

Ging ja nur ums Prinzipiep! :q


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob gesetzlich verbriefte Rechte so ohne weiteres durch einen Vertrag aufgehoben werden können.



Ist zwar nichr rechtsverbindlich, aber müsste so stimmen:

Wenn Du mit Deinem Verein Mitglied im DAV bist und Du und/oder Dein Verein durch diese Fusion einen (eigenen) Nachteil in Kauf nehmen müssen, der im Vorfeld der Fusion abzusehen war (z.B. aufgrund vorliegender Dokumente seitens eines Notars oder Wirtschaftsprüfers), kannst Du oder Dein Verein gem. UmwG gegen die Wirksamkeit der Fusion klagen.

Wenn durch die Fusion nicht Dir persönlich oder Deinem Verein ausschließlich, sondern der Mehrheit der Deinem Landesverband angehörenden Mitglieder ein Nachteil oder Schaden entsteht, dann kannst Du / könnt ihr (auch in Form einer Sammelklage)

gem UmwG gegen die Fusion klagen
gem BGB von einem Sonderkündigungsrecht Gebrauch machen und austreten, ohne an satzungsmäßige Fristen gebunden zu sein
denjenigen Verbandsfunktionär, der als abstimmungsberechtigter Delegierter diesen Nachteil / Schaden _trotz besseren Wissens _ mit verantwortet oder billigend in Kauf genommen hat, haftbar machen
ihn wegen Untreue nach StGB anzeigen
Wichtig ist der Nebensatz  _trotz besseren Wissens _, denn dann hat er vorsätzlich gegen die Interessen des von ihm vertretenen Landesverbandes gehandelt.
Punkt 2 und 4 kosten dir / euch dann nur das Papier und die Druckertinte plus evtl 'ne Briefmarke. Punkt 1 wird kompliziert (und damit teuer) und Punkt 3 würde ich vorab sehr genau von einem Fachjuristen prüfen lassen.
Punkt 2 bis 4 gilt auch für VdSF'ler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Danke für diese nützlichen Infos ;-))


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

...wobei es natürlich schön wäre, wenn ein "Fachmann" das mal prüfen würde!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hallo miteinander,

wenn dem rechtlich so ist wie dargestellt (ich kann das nicht beurteilen), dann wird sich mit Sicherheit jemand finden der dagegen klagen wird. Ja und dann gehen die Dinge ihren Gang.
Mal schauen wen es dann am Schluss zerbröselt und wer die Scherben zusammenräumt - falls das dan überhaupt noch möglich ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Mal schauen wen es dann am Schluss zerbröselt und wer die Scherben zusammenräumt - falls das dan überhaupt noch möglich ist.


Daran sind aber nicht die schuld, die diese unsägliche Fusion dann anfechten..

Sondern ganz klar die, welche das ohne ausreichende Information, Mitnahme der Angler und mit gebrochenen Versprechen versucht haben, diese Fusion so durchzudrücken:
Die real existierenden Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre....

Siehe Eingangsposting:
Noch (noch!!) könnten sie das mit einem blauen Auge auf verschiedenste Weise vernünftig beenden..

Wenn sie so weitermachen und das mit Gewalt im November so  durchzudrücken versuchen, wirds schiefgehen - und dann auch mit mehr als nur einem blauen Auge....

Verbände und Funktionäre brauchen die Angler - die Angler nicht die Verbände und Funktionäre.........


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch (noch!!) könnten sie das mit einem blauen Auge auf verschiedenste Weise vernünftig beenden..
> 
> .........


 

Du plädierst doch jetzt nicht für "Gemauschel im Hinterzimmer", oder?

Wenn da irgendwelche rechtswidrigen Sachen vorliegen, dann muss das auf den Tisch. Ohne Rücksicht auf Personen und Funktionen. Mit und ohne Fusion.
Die Dinge müssen geklärt werden. Entweder im Einvernehmen oder im Streit. Es geht alles - nur nicht unter den Teppich kehren.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Nein, ich plädiere für das aussetzen der Fusion, den Rücktritt der Präsidien und  den Anfang einer vernünftigen Fusion, welche die Belange der Angler berücksichtigt und als Ziele für einen Bundesverband formuliert., 

Siehe Eingagsposting hier - wenngleich als Aprilscherz angefangen...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hallo


Also das sind für mich keine Argumente, die auf irgendeine Rechtswidrigkeit hinweisen. Das sagt eher, dass es eine Unzufriedenheit mit der angelpolitischen Grundausrichtung gibt. Aber diese Funktionäre sind nun mal demokratisch gewählt und damit ist die Sache rechtlich okay. 

Mich würde es absolut stutzig machen, wenn plötzlich ein Rückzieher gemacht würde, weil eine gerichtliche Überprüfung droht. Sollte es so sein, dass da irgendwelche Leichen im Keller liegen, dann müssen die geborgen und ordnungsgemäß bestattet werden. Dabei ist für mich wichtig, dass die Sache in Ordnung gebracht wird. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass der eine oder andere Funktionär einfach den bürokratischen Anforderungen nicht gewachsen war , einfach überfordert war, sich aber sozusagen „moralisch“ nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen hat, dann wäre es für mich okay, wenn die Sache bereinigt würde und man es damit gut sein lassen würde. 
Ein Spiel, dass die Leichen unbehelligt weiter im Keller bleiben um den Preis, dass dafür die Fusion jetzt nicht zum Punkt gebracht wird, ist für mich unakzeptabel. Das ist für mich dann wirklich „Gemauschel im Hinterzimmer“.

Angelfunktionäre müssen wissen, dass sie jederzeit in der öffentlichen Kritik stehen und dass ihr Handeln jederzeit gerichtlich überprüft werden kann. Wer diesen Druck nicht aushält, der sollte kein Spitzenamt in den Angelverbänden anstreben bzw inne haben, sondern lieber ans Wasser gehen und angeln und sich des Lebens erfreuen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Rechtswidrig wird das erst, wenn Funktionäre pro Fusion stimmen, obwohl sie vorher wissen (Wirtschaftsprüfer) dass der im Verschmelzungsvertrag angepeilte Beitrag nicht gehalten werden kann.

Wer dagegen stimmt, dem kann nix passieren..

Wie gesagt, zumindest als VDSFler würde ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich da für diese Fusion abstimmen müsste/sollte/wollte - oder wäre zumindest unsicher..

Sicher ist ja nur der, der die Fusion, so schlecht wie die jetzt geplant wurde (siehe Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer in den Dokumenten), eben nicht mitmacht.

Gibt also nur ein Nein für den Verbandsdelegierten, der sich selber schützen will...

Oder ein Ja, wenn er seinen Bundesverbänden vertraut (ok. der war fies ;-)))

Und die Dokumente und Einwürfe von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer ignoriert...

Und ihm die Gefahr da angezeigt zu werden, wurscht wäre..

Mir gefällt diese Unsicherheit sehr gut ;-)))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hallo 

Irgendwie habe ich da was missverstanden. Ich bin aufgrund einzelner Andeutungen davon ausgegangen, dass es weitere tiefergehende finanzielle Ungereimtheiten geben könnte. Wenn sich das aber allein darauf beschränkt, dass bei linearer Hochrechnung der Jahresbeiträge zukünftig ein Minus entstehend wird, dann halte ich das für unproblematisch. Der Sachverhalt ist offen kommuniziert, es gibt Abhilfemöglichkeiten, die Delegierten sind rechtlich frei, den sowieso jährlich festzusetzenden Umlagebetrag sachgerecht neu festzusetzen. Wo soll da eine Rechtswidrigkeit sein?

Und bei der Mitgliedschaft in dieser europäischen Vereinigung: Steht jetzt so nicht im Vertragsentwurf drin. Na und? Sachverhalt ist offen kommuniziert. Es gibt kein Verbot das zukünftig passend zu regeln, die Delegierten sind frei in ihrer Entscheidung. Wo ist da ein Problem?

Wenn es keine weiteren Probleme gibt …

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## velvet (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich da was missverstanden. Ich bin aufgrund einzelner Andeutungen davon ausgegangen, dass es weitere tiefergehende finanzielle Ungereimtheiten geben könnte. Wenn sich das aber allein darauf beschränkt, dass bei linearer Hochrechnung der Jahresbeiträge zukünftig ein Minus entstehend wird, dann halte ich das für unproblematisch. Der Sachverhalt ist offen kommuniziert, es gibt Abhilfemöglichkeiten, *die Delegierten sind rechtlich frei, den sowieso jährlich festzusetzenden Umlagebetrag sachgerecht neu festzusetzen. Wo soll da eine Rechtswidrigkeit sein?*
> 
> ...


 
Mein lieber Herr Fischer,
als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich, Du bist im Begriff der Umwandlung vom Fischer zum [edit by Thomas9904] vom Inn.
Nach dem Motto,kann ja mal passieren und wenn wir mehr Geld brauchen, dann holen wir uns es eben von den Anglern, die haben ja das noch genug.
Verehrter Fischer,
wenn Du so weiter schnallst, dann weiß ich nicht, wie weit sich Bayern und seine Funktionäre noch fort bewegen.
Oder ist das alles von Euch vorgeplant. Sch...., ja ich bin zu blöd die Zusammenhänge hier zu begreifen.
Bin ja ein blöder Fusionskritiker


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hi

Selbst wenn man unterstellt, dass auf der Ausgabenseite nicht gekürzt wird und das zu erwartende Defizit voll umgelegt würde, fiele pro Angler und Jahr ein Betrag im unteren Cent-Bereich an.
Was man aber so hört (habe das glaube ich auch schon hier im Forum gelesen) soll das alles durch Einsparungen im Ausgabebereich aufgefangen werden, u.a. dadurch, dass man sich die Grüne Woche spart.
Egal wie, es handelt sich so oder so um Beträge im Cent-Bereich pro Angler und Jahr.
Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Sieht der Wirtschaftsprüfer anders in seinem Bericht (vielleicht ist der aber ja zu doof, um kompetente Verbandsansichten zu begreifen??).. 

Zudem will ja schon zumindest ein Landesverband austreten im Falle dessen, dass diese Fusion so kommen sollte - was dann bei gleicher Kostenstruktur ein weiteres jährliches Minus von an die 200.000 Euro macht.

Und sollten weitere Verbände wie von verschiedenen angedacht ebenfalls diesen Weg, summiert sich das entsprechend auf - bei immer noch gleichen Kosten.


----------



## smithie (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



velvet schrieb:


> ...
> Nach dem Motto,kann ja mal passieren und wenn wir mehr Geld brauchen, dann holen wir uns es eben von den Anglern, die haben ja das noch genug.
> ...


Niemand zwingt Dich respektive Deinen Verein im Verband organisiert zu sein.
Tretet aus und kauft euch für das Geld Fische (würde Muskies vorschlagen... |supergri  )

Wieviel wird die Erhöhung sein?
Kommt sie?

Da kommt doch irgendwie immer die Deutsche Mecker-Mentalität durch (ich finde die ab und an auch tolll #h   ).


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann bei gleicher Kostenstruktur ein weiteres jährliches Minus von an die 200.000 Euro macht.
> 
> .


 

Bei wie viel Mitgliedern?
>>> Betrag im Cent-Bereich.

Ja und wenn mehrere VDSF-Landesverbände nicht mitziehen, dann brauchen sie ja auch eine eigene Bundesgeschäftsstelle. Dann können sie doch gleich die alte in O. behalten.
Damit fällt die Doppelstruktur weg und allen ist somit geholfen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Lest einfach mal den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers..

Wer dann immer noch an eine überragende finanzielle Kompetenz der Bundesverbände glaubt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen....




> Ja und wenn mehrere VDSF-Landesverbände nicht mitziehen, dann brauchen sie ja auch eine eigene Bundesgeschäftsstelle


???????????

Brauchen die das?
Wieso?
Für was??


Und wenn erstmal die Mitgliedszahlen bundesweit bereinigt sind (Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften  jeweils Bundesverbandsintern und Bundesverbandsübergreifend) dürften sich da schon das erstemal die Einnahmen reduzieren..

Dann sind aus den offiziell vermeldeten ca. 810.000 sicher schon die ersten zigtausend weg...

Und wenn die ärmeren Verbände erstmal begreifen, dass Demokratie in den Verbänden von den reicheren gekauft werden kann, werden sich einige wohl mal anstrengen, auch wirklich reelle Mitgliederzahlen zu kriegen.

Es ist ja so, dass nicht personenbezogen gemeldet und bezahlt wird (existiert ja kein bundesweites Register).

Sondern  das wird schlicht von unten nach oben durchgemeldet wies passt und finanzierbar ist, so dass jemand der in mehreren Vereinen ist, auch mehrfach gezählt wird.

Gerade im VDSF ja üblich, wo man für jeden Tümpel in nen neuen Verein muss.
Aber viele sind ja heute schon sowohl in VDSF- wie auch DAV-Vereinen..

Also nicht 
1 Mann - 1 Stimme
sondern 
1 Beitrag - 1 Stimme..

Also kaufbare statt wirklicher Stimmenmehrheiten..



Kommen dazu ein/mehrere austretende Landesverbände, bleiben ruckruck weniger als 600.000 Zahler über - bei immer noch gleichen Kosten, welche keiner der beiden Bundesverbände bis heute laut Wirtschaftsprüfer im Griff  hat (aktuell ja immer noch Verluste).

Man kann sich das alles natürlich schönreden wollen, weil man ja meint, unbedingt noch 2012 
(kon)fusionieren zu müssen....

Man könnte das alles aber auch erstmal vernünftig aufarbeiten wie vom Wirtschaftsprüfer angeregt und an Hand reeller Zahlen bei den Mitgliedern und zukünftigen Kostenstrukturen 
dann eine entsprechend seriöse Haushaltsplanung machen.

Und nicht wie jetzt unvollständig informierte Delegierte zu einer rechtlich unsicheren Abstimmung drängen, nur weil man meint, das jetzt auf jeden Fall durchprügeln zu müssen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



smithie schrieb:


> Wieviel wird die Erhöhung sein?


 
Wenn überhaupt wohl maximal 0,50€, das sind 2 Zigaretten im Jahr weniger oder einen Dauerlutscher pro Mitglied....



> Kommt sie?


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn die Kosten, die durch die Fussionsplanung mit allem drum und dran nach einer Fussion wegfallen, dadurch reduzieren sich ja automatisch die Ausgaben...

Ich glaube, mal dass es sogar finaziell kontraproduktiv wäre mit der Fussion zu warten, denn dann kostet das ganze ja nochmal Geld... wenn wir hier schon ein Defizit kritisieren...|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ja so, dass nicht personenbezogen gemeldet und bezahlt wird (existiert ja kein bundesweites Register).


 

Ohhh, was für ein Irrtum. Es wird ausschließlich für die Beitragsmarken bezahlt, also keine Zahl, die jemand ermittelt hat, sondern nach der Zahl, wieviele Beitragsmarken ausgegeben wurden. Die Vereine kaufen diese immer im leichten Überschuss, damit man welche für Neumitglieder parat hat und nicht erst bestellen muss und am Ende werden die Beitragsmarken wieder zurückgeggeben und der Betrag wird den Vereinen wieder gutgeschrieben. 

Wer also mehr Mitglieder meldet als er hat, der zahlt auch mehr und schmeißt die Beitragsmarken in den Müll, hat diese aber bezahlt und belastet damit in seinem Vereinen sein eigenes Budget.

Also deiner Theorie glaube ich nicht im geringsten, zumindest alle Vereine, die ich kenne schicken die Beitragsmarken wieder zurück, um das Geld zurück zuerhalten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Du bist auch in 2 Vereinen, zahlst zweimal Verbandsbeitrag, wirst also auch zweimal gelistet...

Oder welcher Deiner Vereine zahlt für Dich keinen Verbandsbeitrag?

Kann das der Angler dann richtigerweise selber auswählen?

Auch um den in seinen Augen richtigen Delegierten zu unterstützen mit seinem Beitrag/Stimme?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ohhh, was für ein Irrtum. Es wird ausschließlich für die Beitragsmarken bezahlt, also keine Zahl, die jemand ermittelt hat, sondern nach der Zahl, wieviele Beitragsmarken ausgegeben wurden. Die Vereine kaufen diese immer im leichten Überschuss, damit man welche für Neumitglieder parat hat und nicht erst bestellen muss und am Ende werden die Beitragsmarken wieder zurückgeggeben und der Betrag wird den Vereinen wieder gutgeschrieben.
> 
> Wer also mehr Mitglieder meldet als er hat, der zahlt auch mehr und schmeißt die Beitragsmarken in den Müll, hat diese aber bezahlt und belastet damit in seinem Vereinen sein eigenes Budget.
> 
> Also deiner Theorie glaube ich nicht im geringsten, zumindest alle Vereine, die ich kenne schicken die Beitragsmarken wieder zurück, um das Geld zurück zuerhalten...




Haste nicht ganz verstanden.|rolleyes

Wenn man in zwei im Verband organisierten Vereinen ist, zahlt man zweimal den Verbandsbeitrag. 
Wenn ein Verein die Mitgliederzahl an den Verband meldet, ist das nicht personalisiert. Wer also in zwei Vereinen ist, zählt für den Landesverband doppelt. 

Kleinstrukturierte Landesverbände, wie es sie vor allem im VDSF-Gebiet gibt, haben also auf dem Papier wesentlich mehr Mitglieder, als es der Realität entspricht.


----------



## smithie (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn erstmal die Mitgliedszahlen bundesweit bereinigt sind (Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften  jeweils Bundesverbandsintern und Bundesverbandsübergreifend) dürften sich da schon das erstemal die Einnahmen reduzieren..
> 
> Dann sind aus den offiziell vermeldeten ca. 810.000 sicher schon die ersten zigtausend weg...


Soll das zukünftig so gemacht werden?
Falls nein: wieso sollten dann zig tausend weg sein?
Falls ja, ist das folgende zukünftig passé:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also nicht
> 1 Mann - 1 Stimme
> sondern
> 1 Beitrag - 1 Stimme..




Zum Bericht:
Ja, es stimmen einige Buchungen nicht.
Ja, es wurde an einigen Stellen nicht nach buchalterischen Grundsätzen gehandelt.

Hast Du die Informationen, von denen der Wirtschaftsprüfer schreibt, dass er sie braucht um die seiner Meinung nach fraglichen Positionen zu beurteilen?
Falls ja: bitte her damit!
Falls nein: fröhliches Weiterspekulieren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Haste nicht ganz verstanden.|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn man in zwei im Verband organisierten Vereinen ist, zahlt man zweimal den Verbandsbeitrag.
> Wenn ein Verein die Mitgliederzahl an den Verband meldet, ist das nicht personalisiert. Wer also in zwei Vereinen ist, zählt für den Landesverband doppelt.
> ...


 
OK, hatte ich dann falsch verstanden, kam so rüber, als wenn die Zahlen geschätzt wären.

Und ja, stimmt, man zahlt in jedem Mitgliedsverein seinen Beitrag. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bleibt das aber auch später wohl so. Und damit bleibt auch der Betrag, der da eingenommen wird, der gleiche. 

Und damit tritt das nicht ein:



> Und wenn erstmal die Mitgliedszahlen bundesweit bereinigt sind (Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften jeweils Bundesverbandsintern und Bundesverbandsübergreifend) dürften sich da schon das erstemal die Einnahmen reduzieren..
> 
> Dann sind aus den offiziell vermeldeten ca. 810.000 sicher schon die ersten zigtausend weg...


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Ich denke nicht, dass das jeweilige vorhandene Defizit ein Problem ist, sondern vielmehr die im Wirtschaftsprüfungsbericht aufgezeigten Unklarheiten auf beiden Seiten (beim DAV noch deutlich mehr als beim VdSF), die Stand Ende August eine abschließende Beurteilung der wirtschaftlichen Situation nicht möglich erscheinen ließen.
Wenn seitdem alle schön fleißig waren und Klarheit in das Dunkel gebracht haben und die LV-Präsidien unfassend darüber informiert haben, dann ist ja alles in Butter.
Jedoch wenn nicht, dann werden die LV-Präsidien jetzt dazu gezwungen sein, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Vielleicht können sie das mit ihrem Gewissen und ihrem Verantwortungsbewusstsein vereinbaren und auch gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern rechtfertigen (sofern diese das verlangen sollten), vielleicht jedoch haben sie da Gewissensbisse oder fühlen sich auch rechtlich auf zu dünnem Eis #c
Ich kann als Maßstab nur das anlegen, was ich persönlich erwarten würde und wie ich selbst damit umgehen würde, aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte #c
Zumindest würde ich mich vorher als Person rechtlich ab- und als Funktionsträger des Rückhalts der von mir Vertretenen ver-sichern |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



> Soll das zukünftig so gemacht werden?
> Falls nein: wieso sollten dann zig tausend weg sein?
> Falls ja, ist das folgende zukünftig passé:





> Falls nein: fröhliches Weiterspekulieren



Leider muss man ja spekulieren, da weder die beiden real existierenden Dachverbände noch die der wirren Initiative sagen, wie sie einen gemeinsamen Verband strukturieren und leiten wollen..

Einer unsere Hauptkritikpunkte von Anfang an und auch die ersten Verbandsfunktionäre trauen sich das ja öffentlich:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind*. Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht. Es muss, wie bei großen Auftritten – wenn beide Verbände zusammenkommen, wäre eine entsprechende Bedeutung vorausgesetzt – alles passen, auch die Inszenierung, die Darsteller und der Preis.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Dei Beiträge seh ich auch nicht als DAS Problem an.
Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen diese sofort entsprechend anzupassen.

Die grössten Ungereimtheiten hat der Gutachter beim DAV festgestellt.
Vorallem die Immobilie mit dem Buchwert von 1 €.

Das ist in meinen Augen ein kleines verstecktes faules Ei.

Evtl. sollte dort der DAV mal extrem nachbessern und beide Verbände sich auf einen höheren Beitrag einigen.

Juristisch kenn ich mich in der Problematik einer nachträglichen Beitragserhöhung nicht aus.

Nur wie will man diese seinen Mitgliedern vermitteln?
(Blick auf die Gehälter und sonstigen Ausgaben wie z.b. das 15000 Liter Aquarium)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn seitdem alle schön fleißig waren und Klarheit in das Dunkel gebracht haben und die LV-Präsidien unfassend darüber informiert haben, dann ist ja alles in Butter.
> Jedoch wenn nicht, dann werden die LV-Präsidien jetzt dazu gezwungen sein, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Vielleicht können sie das mit ihrem Gewissen und ihrem Verantwortungsbewusstsein vereinbaren und auch gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern rechtfertigen (sofern diese das verlangen sollten), vielleicht jedoch haben sie da Gewissensbisse oder fühlen sich auch rechtlich auf zu dünnem Eis #c
> Ich kann als Maßstab nur das anlegen, was ich persönlich erwarten würde und wie ich selbst damit umgehen würde, aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte #c


 

Vielleicht ist das den Präsidenten ja schon längst alles klar, die haben die Jahresabschlüsse ja schon die ganzen letzten Jahre abgesegnet und die Buchführung hat sich da dem Grunde nach bestimmt nicht verändert. Nur ein Wirtschaftsprüfer, der die internen Abläufe nicht kennt, der kann natürlich nach reiner Sichtung von Papier eventuell etwas nicht verstehen, vielleicht hat der Mittlerweile ja auch Schon längst Klarheit erlangt...#c

Zumindest wurden die Buchführungen regelmäßig durch die Finanzämter geprüft, damit die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten bleibt. Also eine gewisse Seriösität haben die Abschlüsse auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Mal zwischendurch eine reine Verständnisfrage an die, die sich innerhalb der Verbände besser auskennen:

Wenn da von einer Beitragssenkung von 3,10 € auf 2 € pro Mitgliedschaft die Rede ist, dann reden wir ja immer noch von ca. 1,6 Mio. € Einnahme pro Jahr. Wenn die Verbände dann trotzdem noch ein 6-stelliges Minus verzeichnen und man die in den Verschmelzungsberichten angegebenen Kosten (Personalkosten, Büromieten, Büromaterial, etc.) abzieht, bleibt immer noch ein 7-stelliger Betrag über, der jährlich verwendet wird.
Da fragt man sich doch automatisch: Wofür eigentlich und welches Einsparungspotential ergibt sich vielleicht daraus?

Das sind doch ganz andere Beträge als läppische 5.800 €, die im Jugendbereich gespart werden können. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die grössten Ungereimtheiten hat der Gutachter beim DAV festgestellt.
> Vorallem die Immobilie mit dem Buchwert von 1 €.


 
Auch das ist Buchhalterisch nichts besonderes, Immobilien werden nach erfolgter Abschreibung sehr oft mit einem sogenannten Erinnerungswert von einem Euro in den Bilanzen ausgewiesen. 

Man könnte diese Immobilien auch bewerten lassen, dazu gibt es aber keine Verpflichtung, zumal es wieder Geld kostet und so den Haushalt belastet.

Zitat aus dem Wirtschaftslexikon:



> Ist ein Vermögenswert gänzlich abgeschrieben, aber noch vorhanden, darf er in der Bilanz nicht völlig weggelassen werden, meistens wird der Vermögensgegenstand deshalb mit mindestens 1 EUR angesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das den Präsidenten ja schon längst alles klar, die haben die Jahresabschlüsse ja schon die ganzen letzten Jahre abgesegnet und die Buchführung hat sich da dem Grunde nach bestimmt nicht verändert. Nur ein Wirtschaftsprüfer, der die internen Abläufe nicht kennt, der kann natürlich nach reiner Sichtung von Papier eventuell etwas nicht verstehen, vielleicht hat der Mittlerweile ja auch Schon längst Klarheit erlangt...#c
> 
> Zumindest wurden die Buchführungen regelmäßig durch die Finanzämter geprüft, damit die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten bleibt. Also eine gewisse Seriösität haben die Abschlüsse auf jeden Fall.



Gott sei Dank kommen jetzt ja trotz bajuwarischer und norddeutscher Beschwichtigungsversuche und Schönrednerei trotzdem die ersten Funktionäre und Verbände auch drauf, dass da irgendwas gewaltig schiefläuft - schön, wenn man so als Schmutzpuckel ausm Netz auch mal von Verbänden und Funktionären bestätigt wird (wobei es mich zugegeben eher wundert, dass das aus dem VDSF und nicht aus dem DAV kommt..).....

Einer unsere Hauptkritikpunkte von Anfang an und auch die ersten Verbandsfunktionäre trauen sich das ja nun öffentlich zu formulieren:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, *eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen*.
> 
> *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind*.
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

ohne die Details zu kennen, naja. 1 Euro Immobilie?
Man könnte auch sagen, da sind die Abschreibungen schon mal gemacht und können keine zukünftige Bilanz belasten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

diese ganzen Rechenbeispiele könnten auch von diversen Funktionären stammen.

Die hier kolportierten Beitragserhöhungen/Einsparungen reichen erst einmal nur aus, eine schwarze Null zu generieren. Um notwendige Rücklagen zu bilden, reicht das nicht aus.

Weiter bleibt die Unklarheit, welche Verbände sich eventuell vom neuen Bundesverband abwenden und die Fusion nicht mitmachen. Das wird aller Voraussicht nach eine spürbare Zahl sein. Und damit ergibt sich ein zusätzliches Defizit, welches von den übrigen Verbänden mitgetragen werden muss. 

Für einen wirtschaftlich gesunden Landesverband mit Funktionären die rechnen können, gibt es keinen Grund in einen neuen Bundesverband zu investieren, der eine erkleckliche finanzielle Schieflage aufweist.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das den Präsidenten ja schon längst alles klar, die haben die Jahresabschlüsse ja schon die ganzen letzten Jahre abgesegnet und die Buchführung hat sich da dem Grunde nach bestimmt nicht verändert. Nur ein Wirtschaftsprüfer, der die internen Abläufe nicht kennt, der kann natürlich nach reiner Sichtung von Papier eventuell etwas nicht verstehen, vielleicht hat der Mittlerweile ja auch Schon längst Klarheit erlangt...#c
> 
> Zumindest wurden die Buchführungen regelmäßig durch die Finanzämter geprüft, damit die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten bleibt. Also eine gewisse Seriösität haben die Abschlüsse auf jeden Fall.



Na hömma, das wäre ja wohl das Allerletzte, wenn es konkreten Anlass gäbe, die Seriösität der Abschlüsse in Zweifel zu ziehen. Das hätten wir hier schon längst bis ins kleinste Detail zerpflückt. Aber als Verein ist man ja nicht bilanzpflichtig und beschäftigt von daher auch nicht unbedingt einen steuerlich versierten Buchhalter. Da können halt auch mal Fehler gemacht werden, die nicht offensichtlich sind und höchstwahrscheinlich auch völlig unbeabsichtigt sind (z.B. bei der Immobilienbewertung oder beim Innenverhältnis zu Tochterkapitalgesellschaften).

Was die Buchführung und die Finanzämter wg. Gemeinnützigkeit betrifft, so weißt Du sicher aus Deinem/n Verein(en), wie wichtig es ist, vorhandenes Geld auch auszugeben und ordnungsgemäß zu verbuchen. Geprüft wird daher "nur" das Kassenbuch und die Belegung des Geldflusses.

Die Präsidenten, die Du ansprichst, haben jedoch jeweils nur die _eigenen_ Jahresabschlüsse abgesegnet, als sie nach dem Bericht des Schatzmeisters und des Kassenprüfers die Entlastung erteilt haben. Jetzt müssen sie im Nachhinein durch ihre Stimme bekunden, ob sie den Jahresabschlüssen des jeweils _anderen_ Verbandes rückhaltlos vertrauen. Dazu sieht das UmwG eben die Witschaftsprüfung vor, und genau in diesem dafür angelegten Bericht werden Zweifel laut, die nach meinem Dafürhalten auszuräumen sind, *bevor* man guten Gewissens seine Pro-Stimme abgeben kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Wichtiger als die ganze Kohlegeschichte (da reagieren ja nur die Funktionäre am schnellsten, wenns um Kohle geht;-))),  ist für mich nach wie vor die Aussage vom LSFV-NDS und dessen Präsident, die ja auch vom Vorstand seines Verbandes so mitgetragen wird, und die ich auch vollumfänglich teile...



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, *eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen*.
> 
> *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind*.
> 
> ...



*Darüber sollte jeder Landesverbandspräsi - ob VDSF/DAFV oder DAV - mal mit seinem Vorstand unterhalten:
Ob sie wirklich einer Fusion zustimmen wollen, die keinerlei Perspektive, Vorausplanung oder Zielsetzung in angelpolitischer, konzeptioneller und finanzieller Hinsicht aufweist!*

Mit allen daran haftenden Risiken für die Finanzen der Landesverbände wie auch für die ganz normalen Angler...

Denn genau die müssen den ganzen Dreck am Ende bezahlen - finanziell wie angelpolitisch........


*Dass sich darüber öffentlich nur ein einziger Landesverband Gedanken zu machen scheint, ist mehr als beschämend für den traurigen Rest................................................................*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weiter bleibt die Unklarheit, welche Verbände sich eventuell vom neuen Bundesverband abwenden und die Fusion nicht mitmachen. Das wird aller Voraussicht nach eine spürbare Zahl sein. Und damit ergibt sich ein zusätzliches Defizit, welches von den übrigen Verbänden mitgetragen werden muss.


 
Wie Du schon schreibst, es bleibt unklar, vielleicht tritt auch kein einziger aus.#c


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Vielleicht hab ich am Samstag 6 Richtige mit Superzahl :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich am Samstag 6 Richtige mit Superzahl :m


 

Würde ich Dir gönnen, viel Glück.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch das ist Buchhalterisch nichts besonderes, Immobilien werden nach erfolgter Abschreibung sehr oft mit einem sogenannten Erinnerungswert von einem Euro in den Bilanzen ausgewiesen.
> 
> Man könnte diese Immobilien auch bewerten lassen, dazu gibt es aber keine Verpflichtung, zumal es wieder Geld kostet und so den Haushalt belastet.
> 
> Zitat aus dem Wirtschaftslexikon:



Das ist korrekt. 
Aber offensichtlich ist diese Immobilie bis auf den DAV- Vorständen niemanden bekannt.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> diese ganzen Rechenbeispiele könnten auch von diversen Funktionären stammen.
> 
> Die hier kolportierten Beitragserhöhungen/Einsparungen reichen erst einmal nur aus, eine schwarze Null zu generieren. Um notwendige Rücklagen zu bilden, reicht das nicht aus.
> 
> ...



Wofür muss dieser verband Rücklagen bilden und in welcher Höhe?

Als Gemeinnützigerverband ist das so eine Sache mit den Rücklagen.



Evtl. ist dies derzeit auch der Grund weswegen beide Verbände ihre Bilanzen mit den Rücklagen ausgleichen.



Ich kenn mich in der Beziehung aber nicht aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Wichtiger als die ganze Kohlegeschichte (da reagieren ja nur die Funktionäre am schnellsten, wenns um Kohle geht;-))),  ist für mich nach wie vor die Aussage vom LSFV-NDS und dessen Präsident, die ja auch vom Vorstand seines Verbandes so mitgetragen wird, und die ich auch vollumfänglich teile...



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, *eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen*.
> 
> *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind*.
> 
> ...



*Darüber sollte jeder Landesverbandspräsi - ob VDSF/DAFV oder DAV - mal mit seinem Vorstand unterhalten:
Ob sie wirklich einer Fusion zustimmen wollen, die keinerlei Perspektive, Vorausplanung oder Zielsetzung in angelpolitischer, konzeptioneller und finanzieller Hinsicht aufweist!*

Mit allen daran haftenden Risiken für die Finanzen der Landesverbände wie auch für die ganz normalen Angler...

Denn genau die müssen den ganzen Dreck am Ende bezahlen - finanziell wie angelpolitisch........


*Dass sich darüber öffentlich nur ein einziger Landesverband Gedanken zu machen scheint, ist mehr als beschämend für den traurigen Rest................................................................*


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Hallo




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * einer Fusion zustimmen wollen, die keinerlei Perspektive, Vorausplanung oder Zielsetzung in angelpolitischer, konzeptioneller und finanzieller Hinsicht aufweist!*


 


Mal schauen ob der Präsident beim zugesagten Interview zu den einzelnen Punkten die konzeptionellen Positionen des LFV Niedersachsen benennen kann.
Man sollte ihn zumindest zu den einzelnen Punkten ganz gezielt befragen. Ob er wohl die bekannten VDSF-Positionen vertritt ? Oder davon abweicht? Spannend!

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion endgültig gescheitert*

Zumindest hat er schonmal erkannt, dass  da von beiden Dachverbänden und der Initiative gar nix kommt in der Richtung - schon mal ein sehr großer Fortschritt...


----------

